# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Plecos >  Here are some pics of my livestock, hope you like.

## Brian1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (05-05-2017), *lost* (05-05-2017)

----------


## Gary R

Some lovely pictures there Brain, well done its looking great.... Angelfish, Gourami, Neon Tetra, Tiger Barbs, Hopefully you will get a pairing pair off them tiger barbs.....I see you are now getting the bug back   :Smile:

----------

*Brian1976* (05-05-2017)

----------


## lost

Nice pictures Brian

----------

*Brian1976* (05-05-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

> Some lovely pictures there Brain, well done its looking great.... Angelfish, Gourami, Neon Tetra, Tiger Barbs, Hopefully you will get a pairing pair off them tiger barbs.....I see you are now getting the bug back


Thank you, all the fish seem happy apart from a clash between Tiger Barbs and guppies but apart from that I was lucky enough to get my hands on 2 Leapard Frog Plecs, which I'm very pleased with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (07-05-2017), *lost* (07-05-2017)

----------

